# Europe riding



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Doing some research on riding. My mistake saying "Europe" in the thread title. Goal is to maximize alpine singletrack in the Alps This is just a dumping ground for links good places to ride. Links culled from various places. Huge thanks to Ripzalot and Uzzi for the ideas

-Would be a two week trip in September
-Would keep geographic locale flexible so as to get the best weather possible.
-Three person group.
-AM bikes.
-All experienced downhillers and from what I've seen of the trails here, could ride the DH trails on AM bikes but goal is pedalling type rides - ie alpine singletrack
-Ideal would be to base camp at one resort or geographic location and fan out from there to different trails. But see caveat re weather
-Would have one bike each, one duffel bag, bike backpack.
-Ideal would be to travel by train but not sure of practicalilty

GENERAL

More info than you can shake a stick at

http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/categories/?o=RrzKj&category_id=157&doctype=journal

http://www.traildevils.ch
http://www.swissalpineadventure.com
http://www.bikingspots.ch

at some point you might want to buy topo maps:
http://www.swisstopo.admin.ch/intern...o/en/home.html

here's some online for free:
http://map.schweizmobil.ch/?lang=en

Another topo site, this one lists the "sleep in straw" farmhouses, which might suit your group if on your bike routes:
http://www.mapplus.ch/?size=1

Or if you find yourself on a high alpine route, book a hut through the Swiss Alpine Club:
http://www.sac-cas.ch/index.php?id=1&L=3

TRIPS

Alpe D'Huez
http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=197718

Anzere
http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=195276

Cauterets Pyrenees
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=536606&highlight=europe

Chamonix - part Mt Blanc
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=226551
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=119352 (Brevent)

Chamonix - Morzine traverse
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=553623&highlight=europe
http://www.ridemorzine.org/2009/09/chamonix-to-morzine/
& discussion - http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=6101150&postcount=35

Chamonix to Zermatt traverse
http://www.endoftheride.com/chamonix-to-zermatt-mtb/
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=6236784

Chatel
http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=197280

Chaumont
http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=160886

Col de la Croix (right way loop)
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=117304

Crans Montana
http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=164579
http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=161805

Diablerets Glacier
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=127019

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=434901

Dolomites
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=317245&highlight=europe

Dorenats
http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=191705

Engadin - Vinschgau (swiss-Austria-Italy border loop)( --->Sur En - Offenpass - Livigno - Burgeis - Sur En)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=3282831&postcount=3

Fenetre Durand
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=335463&highlight=europe

Four traverses *Grande Traversee du Jura, Grande Traversee des PreAlpes, Grenoble to Gap, Gap to Nice,

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=438490
http://chazellefamily.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=2572
http://chazellefamily.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=2583
http://www.gtj.asso.fr/
http://www.chemins-du-soleil.com/

La Clusaz
http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=196122

La Tourche
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=434901

Le bresillien
http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=199047

Les Deux Alpes
http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=198191
http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=129610
http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32061

Les Gets
http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=193782
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=43998

Livigno
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=541513&highlight=europe
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Livigno-Season-Review-2010.html

Metabief
http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122026

Morzine
http://www.ridemorzine.org/
http://www.endlessride.com/php/home.php

Passportes du Soleil
http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56564

Portes Du Soleil

http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=195668
http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89817
http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60816
http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57075
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=42787

Samoens
http://www.ridemorzine.org/tag/samoens/
.
Tignes
http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=166338

Tour de Mont Blanc
http://www.endoftheride.com/2009/02/tour-du-mt-blanc-by-mountain-bike/
Guided trip - http://www.ridethealps.com/
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=214929&highlight=tberg

Valli Maria
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=349410

Visp to Brig
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=224439


----------



## Raja (Nov 9, 2005)

I see you are finally going to Europe. Land of 10 mile+ descents. Bring big rotors and extra pads. You're going to love it!


----------



## Cholopolitan (Aug 20, 2007)

Great info.. thanks for sharing.


----------



## endlessride (Aug 30, 2009)

top job LeeL, I appreciate the links!


----------



## leov (Jul 11, 2010)

For the French alps,
gps tracks site, very good. 
I booked a camping, did some tours in the area (Ecrins) end then a 7 day guided tour. Grenoble to Gap to Embrun. Next time I would prefer to do the camping and do my own trails from the gps site. The difficult ones are really difficult.

http://www.vttour.fr/topos/


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Great info in the links. Gonna use this as a reference for next year. Thanks!


----------



## MrMountainHop (Oct 20, 2005)

Wow. Thanks. You have no idea how on-point that is for me right now.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll keep adding to this:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/colin-stewart-all-mountain-edits-2010.html

See Comments. Much of the singletrack in the photos and videos one will see is ephemeral and exists only in short segments. In particular see comments re the dubious legality of singletrack there so it seems I'll have to be very selective about biking trails


----------



## Bryce604 (Oct 6, 2009)

these are all clustered within a 10km radius or so:
Portes du Soleil
Morgins
Samoens
Morzine
Chatel
Lets Gets

a little further out:
Chamonix
Verbier
Crans Montana

far flung:
Les Arcs
Les Deux Alpes
Alpe D Huez
Metabief
Pila
Laax
Livigno

Its probably not too hard to cover some distance but it would be great to be able to travel by bike rather than lose a day in transit. Although it would be a nice cultural change to ride in Italy too.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

bryce - this looks good - http://www.skywardmountaineering.com/uncategorized/cham-zermatt-mtb-day-4

and day 1 to 3 of course


----------



## drLEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Re your traveling by train requirement: should be absolutely no problem in Switzerland. Fast and reliable railway system, with fast and reliable bus connections to get to the more remote places. Buses will typically stop at cable car stations as well, perfect for lift-assisted single track riding. 

If you're gonna travel by train in Switzerland, consider getting a half-fare card (so-called "Halb-Tax"). Regular one is 150 CHF, but it's worth it if you're travelling a lot. Your bike requires a 10 CHF train day pass, unless it's for a very short route.

From my experience, summer weather in Switzerland is always good (rideable) in at least either the east, west, or south due to the main Alp structure.


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

Good thread. Thanks for the links, Lee.
Kind of trip that's interested me, as well...


----------



## olijay (Feb 19, 2009)

Great thread, helped me plan my trip next summer to Les Gets during Passportes, can't wait


----------



## Bryce604 (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a credit at Indigo and I saw this, might be worth buying:

http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/books...html?ikwid=mountain+biking+europe&ikwsec=Home

sample:

http://view.vcab.com/?vcabid=gjrSegnagScahlrc


----------



## Tor-y-Foel (Nov 10, 2006)

Hi Lee - is the objective appears to be to bag quality riding rather than make a journey so my comments are based upon that assumption.

To travel into the region and expect to find the best single track quickly will be an ambitious plan. The Alps are a huge region with a massive network of trails. The French 25,000 scale topo maps are pretty good (I don't know what the Swiss put out) but some of the trails shown are not there, trails exist which are not mapped and the maps are not a reliable guide as to what is quality riding! You can find great riding that way but it is very hit and miss without local help or guiding.

I know the Les Arc/La Plagne area of France very well indeed and have ridden there every summer since 2001. The main reason for staying is the superb company I go with (Bike Village) - probably not your thing - but they keep finding new stuff and the extent and quality of the trails there just keeps me coming back year after year. I think it would take 5 to 6 weeks to get around all their better quality stuff in one trip.

Whilst I undoubtedly would have found some of the good stuff on my own there is a stack of extraordinary riding in that area that I would never have found - they go out off season for epic exploration, much of which is downright hard work and unproductive. I am happy to pay to get the very best of it in a short trip, with no wasted effort!

The riding there has lift assist available (though not in September) and we use it some days - it is primarily epic XC type riding with a mix of open upper slopes and steep wooded slopes and ravines full of ledges, switchbacks, rocks and roots. The general level is advanced with options all the way to totally insane - there is stuff to test any level (and I know yours is high!).

If you are interested in that area at all I would be happy to help with maps/routes and could hook you up with Sam at Bike Village who would be even better able to assist. There is one big loop we do that ends up quite a few miles away from their base in Landry and we can just jump on the train with the bikes to come back - about 4Euros for 20+ miles - bargain!

Whatever you decide to do the Alps will not dissappoint - have fun.


----------



## Kasper (Feb 23, 2004)

*Add a crossing-the-alps to your list too*

Nice collection of links 
Consider doing a transalp also.

If you go two weeks in september make it the first two weeks. I went this September, in the middle of the month. Many of the high passes had pretty much snow. It wasn't possible to cross the highest passes. Below 2300-2500 it was clear. It depends on the region of course.

The german Bike compiles a list of guidecompanies every year. Here's 11 pages of Alp crossings: CLICK IT - go for *Schwer*

Kasper

Here's some pictures, GPS and video from the two crosses I have recorded.

*2008*
Day 1 https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=bbldigwlzqslfrsr
Day 2 https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=maezbhdhzdsyzbtv
Day 3 https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=bpqehcmenrrwrqsq
Day 4 https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ukjdfloxiazasron
Day 5 https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=jxxklezlbkbsulxl
Day 6 https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=xaveantqmduvhlqi

Videos: Day 1, day 2 and day 3










*2010*
Day 1 https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=szssnvwtsfsjwzmk
Day 2 https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=oxidjlbzltluvclm
Day 3 https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=pgwlgfioixxfthha
Day 4 https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ewhmbblqnnwuhzmw
Day 5 https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=pebkrhqxxgyibvtb
Day 6 https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qslyhkrzpgbdrfmw


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Here's another classic

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/More-Ride-Than-Free-The-Alta-Rezia-All-Mountain-Tour.html

We're now narrowing down our choices and thinking of east Suisse - Northern Italy area.


----------



## merijn101 (Nov 17, 2007)

Some inspiration. Graubunden aria in fall:


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

merijn101 said:


> Some inspiration. Graubunden aria in fall:
> View attachment 607028
> 
> View attachment 607027


Amazing!

We were in Graubunden (staying in Domat/Ems) last April. Definitely a place I want to go with a bike and explore a LOT more!


----------



## tim_fsr (Jan 16, 2004)

I won BIKE magazine's 'bike the Alps' contest in 2009 and me and 5 of my friends got to ride in the Alps for 6 days as part of Passportes. Trip-of-a-lifetime! We stayed in Morzine and rode everything. You can read about it here.

http://mybigphatmtbadventure.wordpress.com/


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Focusing on the areas we want to visit.

Criteria

- Three weeks
- No use of car if possible using train
- Primarily AM _ self-powered riding. Not downhill bikes. Two Knolly Endorphins and SC Blur 4x
- Moderate budgets

*Switzerland*

GENERALLY COVERING ALL AREAS

Graubünden - Parpan-Arosa-Parpan - Graubünden, Switzerland http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip...ww.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=97385

Chur Lenzerheide (Runde Blau) - Graubünden, http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=277748

Chur Lenzerheide (Runde Rot) - Graubünden, Switzerland http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=277745

Chur Lenzerheide (Runde schwarz) - Graubünden, Switzerland http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=277750

Lenzerheide Rundkurs - Graubünden, Switzerland http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=585604

Grischa Trail


http://www.swissalpineadventure.com/videos/grischa-trail/grischa-trail-ride
http://www.bike-explorer.ch/english-guided/gr_index.htm
grischatrail.alpen-challenge.ch
http://www.bike-explorer.ch/english-selfguided/grt_index.htm (Self-guided)






_1.	Laax (Flims, Brambauesch/Chur)_

Resort - http://www.flims.com/en/home.html; info(at)laax.com. +41 81 927 72 01

General info - http://www.gravitymountainbike.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=80&Itemid=65

More information - http://www.englishforum.ch/sports-fitness/88468-mountain-biking-laax.html

Brambruesch resort - http://www.brambruesch.ch/opti-img/pdfs/Karte Alpenbikepark Chur1.pdf - Use this chair to access the trail ride to _Lenzerheide_

Flims - xc trails (with GPS) - http://www.flims.com/en/biken/cross-country/tours.html?tx_flimsbiketour_pi1[difficulties][3]=3

Flims - Freeride trails (with GPS) http://www.flims.com/en/biken/freerideenduro/tours.html

Flims - Runca Trail - slightly more freeride'ish - http://www.swissalpineadventure.com/mountain-biking/graubunden/flims-laax/runca-trail

Flims - Never End Trail - more natural
http://www.swissalpineadventure.com/mountain-biking/graubunden/flims-laax/the-never-end

Brambruesch downhill route - http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=210449

Chur-Brambruesch bike park - http://www.alpenbikepark.ch/

_2.	Lenzerheide_

http://www.lenzerheide.com/sites/content/kontakt_anreise.html

Bike Attack descent http://www.swissalpineadventure.com/mountain-biking/graubunden/lenzerheide/bike-attack-trail

Misc resort trails - http://www.swissalpineadventure.com/mountain-biking/graubunden/lenzerheide

Bike Hotels


Hotel Collina - hotelcollina.ch
Hotel Alpina - hotelalpinaparpan.ch
Hotel Waldhaus AM - waldhausvalbella.ch
Sporthotel Dieschen - hotel-dieschen.ch

and http://www.lenzerheide.com/sites/hotels/bike_hotels.html

_3.	Davos_

http://www.davos.ch/en/summer/services/contact/contact.html

http://www.davos.ch/en/summer/activities/biking.html

If you stay at Davos Klosters, the mountain railways are free (Davos Klosters Inclusive). The rates for bike transportation you find below

http://www.davos.ch/en/summer/activities/biking/transportation.html

Bike hotels in our region

http://www.davos.ch/en/summer/activities/biking/accommodation-packages.html

Panoramaweg 

http://www.swissalpineadventure.com/mountain-biking/graubunden/davos-klosters/panoramaweg
http://members.virtualtourist.com/m/tt/7251/
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ousfjahjrhhzjryk&name=Panoramaweg+Parsenn
_4.	Arosa_

http://www.arosa.ch/sites/contact/media.html

Graubṻnden canton

*Austria*

5.	Ischgl

*Italy*

6.	Livigno


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We've wanted to visit and ride in Austria
Great information for trip planning, Thanks for posting!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Portes du Soleil

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Passport-To-Solitude-dan-milner-2011.html


----------



## Donalwho (Jul 1, 2011)

For great single trail info in switzerland check out the singletrailmaps available in most LBS in each area. There are now 27 individual maps each with all the best local loops and 1:25000 topology..


----------



## frenk (Jul 18, 2006)

I live in Switzerland and I frequently spend weekends and holidays biking in Lenzerheide. I know the trails there pretty well, if you are interested I could give you some specific advice.
I've collected several trails there on my website, it may come handy if you have a GPS (for beta-testing purposes you can use the password 'test' ;-) ). Lenzerheide is under Graubunden -> Albula.

By the way, be careful because weather in September at that altitude may be good but can also already be quite cold and snowy.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Updated just because... 

We finally firmed it up and are hitting

Flims/laax

Lenzerheide

Davos/Klosters

Livigno

Doing these alpine rides

- Davos to Engadine traverse
- Grischa trail
- Alta Rezia

As you can see, its mostly AM/enduro riding. Frankly we get so much dh/freeride around here that we want the change of pace. Much thanks to the resorts, Tourism Switzerland and Rasoulution for helping us plan


----------



## Raja (Nov 9, 2005)

LeeL said:


> Updated just because...
> 
> We finally firmed it up and are hitting
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great trip. I have road biked in Livigno and Davos and will be very interested to see what you think of the mountain biking. Be very careful driving in Switzerland, speed cameras are everywhere!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

We have the SwissRail passes so are using those instead. Would rather avoid those parking charges!


----------



## gridtalker (Dec 7, 2006)

Cholopolitan said:


> Great info.. thanks for sharing.


I agree thanks for sharing


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

of course - any more information on the trails in these areas is much appreciated. Thanks!!



LeeL said:


> Updated just because...
> 
> We finally firmed it up and are hitting
> 
> ...


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

LeeL said:


> Criteria
> 
> - Three weeks
> - No use of car if possible using train
> ...


Ummm, moderate budgets aren't necessarily compatible with Switzerland.The place is expensive.Italy (and France for the most part) is better.

Marko


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

I understand that. Moderate means staying at 3 star hotels as compared to 5 star. Flying economy as opposed to First Class. Cooking own dinners as opposed to eating out all the time.


----------



## frenk (Jul 18, 2006)

3 stars here are usually pretty good, especially in lenzerheide, davos, etc. If you are cooking your own meals (great idea to keep the budget low) avoid Volg, very expensive. Rather buy at migros, coop, spar or denner (cheapest).
Get a multi-day pass for the train (some tickets include many other transportation means like Post that you'll probably use - be sure to ask), single course tickets cost an arm and a leg.
Bring warm clothes!

Sounds like a great plan!


----------



## eric (Jan 22, 2004)

We did Alta Rezie (at least, Valpochiavo) and Lenzerheide last summer. It was absolutely wonderful riding, including a lot of the postcard scenery that 'has to be in the Alps' but we'd never seen in over 7 years of travelling and biking.

Will be heading back for a solo trip in a week or two -


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

You guys are not helping my bike blues... :bluefrown:


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

frenk said:


> 3 stars here are usually pretty good, especially in lenzerheide, davos, etc. If you are cooking your own meals (great idea to keep the budget low) avoid Volg, very expensive. Rather buy at migros, coop, spar or denner (cheapest).
> Get a multi-day pass for the train (some tickets include many other transportation means like Post that you'll probably use - be sure to ask), single course tickets cost an arm and a leg.
> Bring warm clothes!
> 
> Sounds like a great plan!


Thanks! We got the Swiss Rail flex passes with 3 days free and 50% off on other trips so we use the free days for zurich to Flims/Laax and Livigno back to zurich. We might be using it also for other days when we do short trips from the Swiss-area resorts either as rest days or if we just go sight-see'ing.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

btw - picture from Lenzerheide recently










EDIT _ forgot to mention the picture is from a site we've been using as go-to information for lots of Swiss riding ---> Swiss Alpine Adventure


----------



## munichjoe (Jun 2, 2010)

can also look here....

www bergfex com/sommer/deutschland/bike/

and on the left side, you can click over to either austria, switzerland, italy or slovenia


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

thanks joe.

Another random question. We fly into Zurich airport.

Are there lockers at the airport where you can stash some stuff - ie the bags in which we are carrying our bikes?

How far is the airport from the SwissRail station? Having some trouble reading/understanding the airport/Swissrail website


----------



## wedge (Jun 24, 2006)

the rail station is right inside the airport building, underground. it's called "Zürich Flughafen" (which means "airport"), so it's a bit confusing...it's a 5 min walk from the arrival gate / luggage area. From the "Zürich Flughafen" rail station to "Zürich main Station" (Hauptbahnof, or HB for short) is also a 5 min train ride. There you'll have to change to a connecting train for graubünden.

Don't know about lockers. Most railways stations have self-service lockers (just put a coin in, lock it and take off the key) but they're restricted to 24h use. For long-term storage, there usually is a desk counter in most significant rail stations. there is something for sure in ZÜrich HB (that's the country biggest railway station, albeit pretty small for N. American standards), probably also in Zh Flughafen, but don't know for sure... I can look into it.

When are you arriving? where are you staying the first night? Is it already booked?
Let me know if you have other questions!


----------



## drLEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Let me know if you want do to a short ride in within the Zurich city limits, or if you have any other questions regarding arriving at and staying in Zurich. As Wedge said, the regular lockers at the railway station are 24H only.


----------



## MariahLinda99 (Aug 4, 2011)

LeeL said:


> btw - picture from Lenzerheide recently


A very nice picture...!
love the ice in it..!


----------



## ir12daveor (May 17, 2007)

Donalwho said:


> For great single trail info in switzerland check out the singletrailmaps available in most LBS in each area. There are now 27 individual maps each with all the best local loops and 1:25000 topology..


The Swiss Singletrail maps are 1:50,000. For areas that don't have a large density of trails etc they are perfect. As soon as you get into areas with a large density of roads, trails, fireroads etc it works best if you use both the single trail map and a 1:25000 or don't mind doing a wee bit of exploring!



LeeL said:


> thanks joe.
> 
> Another random question. We fly into Zurich airport.
> 
> ...


I think it's probably best to travel to Zurich main station and leave the stuff there. Not sure 
If you are stuck let me know. I might be able to sort something out.



MariahLinda99 said:


> A very nice picture...!
> love the ice in it..!


Cheers, I took that picture on Saturday afternoon when traversing from the Rothorn midstation Churer Joch. The snow level was down to about 1500m, it was snowing in the town of Lenzerheide when we left. The first 500m of descent from Churerjoch were quite "interesting" steep trail with snow over wet roots and ice in our pedals making it difficult to clip in. An interesting day on the bike.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

I thought to post an email from a friend who's flown into ZUR and caught the SwissRail station as its quite useful and will be of help to people who come to ZUR and have to connect via train. Here is the information

_As far as getting to the train from the airport, it's fairly easy..........if you know where to go. When you get your luggage, get one of those cart thingies whether you think you need it or not. If you come out of baggage at arrival 2 area, then you just walk straight across outside to enter the next bldg. The trick now will be to find the elevator that will actually take you straight down to the very train platform you want, which I think is platform #3 because regardless of where you go, you will have to go to the Zurich main station and change trains there.

If my memory serves me correctly, I'm pretty sure that the elevator you'll be looking for is very close to where you'll enter the bldg. You will see "free standing" elevator doors, (as opposed to up against a wall). They will have a sign somewhere on them that says what platform it takes you down to. If you can do this instead of taking the escalators down into the labyrinth it will be LOADS easier and take you straight way to your platform. Just double check on the sbb.ch site to what platform your train is leaving from and go from there.
_



ir12daveor said:


> The Swiss Singletrail maps are 1:50,000. For areas that don't have a large density of trails etc they are perfect. As soon as you get into areas with a large density of roads, trails, fireroads etc it works best if you use both the single trail map and a 1:25000 or don't mind doing a wee bit of exploring!
> 
> I think it's probably best to travel to Zurich main station and leave the stuff there. Not sure
> If you are stuck let me know. I might be able to sort something out.


Thanks for the info re maps. We are getting some maps from the good people at Flims/Laax and also from Lenzerheide resort. Apparently Swiss efficiency means trails are marked. Combined with GPS and directions it would seem we have lots and lots of choices!

Re: the bike bags.

- Apparently there is a luggage counter at the airport where we can leave the bike bags for long term storage. Not too cheap (80 CHF or so for three weeks) but split among three people that's reasonable. It is called the "Left Luggage Office" fyi. Here is the information

Left luggage Attended left luggage office, lockers, deposit of shopping bags

Map:

http://www.zurich-airport.com/Porta...enstleistungen/ZRH_Gepaeckaufbewahrung_EN.pdf

- We are thinking to assemble the bikes in the airport, leave the bags at the luggage counter. Reason being that we are told it is easier to get bikes (as opposed to bike bags) onto trains and onto buses as there are bike racks and bike hooks on the train carriages.



drLEE said:


> Let me know if you want do to a short ride in within the Zurich city limits, or if you have any other questions regarding arriving at and staying in Zurich. As Wedge said, the regular lockers at the railway station are 24H only.


Perhaps we take you up on that. Although our only time in ZUR will be when we depart - going from Livigno to ZUR on Sept 25th and flying on the 26th and by then almost certainly a bit saddle-sore



wedge said:


> the rail station is right inside the airport building, underground. it's called "Zürich Flughafen" (which means "airport"), so it's a bit confusing...it's a 5 min walk from the arrival gate / luggage area. From the "Zürich Flughafen" rail station to "Zürich main Station" (Hauptbahnof, or HB for short) is also a 5 min train ride. There you'll have to change to a connecting train for graubünden.
> 
> Don't know about lockers. Most railways stations have self-service lockers (just put a coin in, lock it and take off the key) but they're restricted to 24h use. For long-term storage, there usually is a desk counter in most significant rail stations. there is something for sure in ZÜrich HB (that's the country biggest railway station, albeit pretty small for N. American standards), probably also in Zh Flughafen, but don't know for sure... I can look into it.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Looks like we use our Swissrail flexi pass to get to Chur then bus to Flims/Laax. Because we get into ZUR pretty early (10am); we have all day to get to Flims Laax/ We are at

----- Rocks Resort in Flims/Laax - Sept 3 - 5

------ Hotel Kurhaus in Lenzerheide - Sept 6 - 10 (using Lenzerheide as a base to ride trails in Chur, Lenzerheide, Arosa etc)

------- Then Sept 11 - 12; Not sure yet if we do Grischa Trail in one day (seems rushed a bit perhaps)

- or --

Do the Grischa in two days with an overnight in Arosa (Day 1 Chur - Tschiertschen - Arosa; Day 2 - Arosa - Langwies - Wolfgang Pass - Davos

------- Hotel Strela in Davos Klosters - Sept 12 - 14

------- Davos to Engadine via Scarletta Pass - Sept 15 - 17 weather permitting of course

-------- Livigno area (Mottolino, Bernina, portions of Alta Rezia) Sept 18 - 25

wheew i am tired just thinking of it. But hope the good weather holds and if not there is always goretex and warm foot wear.


----------



## wedge (Jun 24, 2006)

LeeL said:


> - We are thinking to assemble the bikes in the airport, leave the bags at the luggage counter. Reason being that we are told it is easier to get bikes (as opposed to bike bags) onto trains and onto buses as there are bike racks and bike hooks on the train carriages.


yes and no.

SBB: Bring your bike along for the trip.

for a bike, you need a reservation (there are very few bike hooks, so you have to reserve a spot and pay 5 CHF) AND a bike pass (18 CHF), whereas bikes in bike bags count as luggage and don't require either, it's free.
but then, perhaps it's different on the bus leg of your journey, I'm not familiar with bikes on buses...
and you'd have to stash the bags somewhere...


----------



## frenk (Jul 18, 2006)

wedge is right, on train it is much more convenient to keep the bike in the bag. That way you can take any train you want without reservation. There's lot of room for hand luggage (maybe you'll have to keep them between cars, but it's usually not a problem). It's a bit weird: last year people in protest made some kind of bike bag out of thin plastic sheet to put the (fully built) bike: bike with plastic sheet = luggage = free, bike alone = big hassle. Go figure.

I think the same is true for city buses (and tram in Zurich).

For Post buses (the yellow ones you take for longer stretches outside cities) things are slightly different. They sometimes have bike racks but I think they won't have them after september/october and if I remember correctly they are not allowed to use them in the Grisons canton because of the stricter circulation laws. So for a built bike you'll have to book the place (I'm pretty sure you can do it at any rail station or in any Swiss Post shop -there's usually at least one in every city/town/village), it is possible that the bike in the bag is considered a normal luggage (thus free/no booking), but it's better to ask (don't tell it's a bike, just show them the size).

The thing is in Switzerland we have a weird fixation with rules in general, it may feel weird if you're not used to it. But it's best not to go against them (for as stupid as they may sound you would just waste time and won't convince anybody to change them), instead find the way to make them work for you. You'll have great power then ;-)

p.s. don't remember if I already posted this, but you can find the high resolution 1:25 000 official Swiss map here: Map Cycling in Switzerland. It's the best quality you can find, quite accurate and 99% of trails are there. It's the same map you can buy (published by the federal office). I've collected a few trails in Lenzerheide drawn on the same map as well on my website (pwd: test).


----------



## ir12daveor (May 17, 2007)

frenk said:


> wedge is right, on train it is much more convenient to keep the bike in the bag. That way you can take any train you want without reservation. There's lot of room for hand luggage (maybe you'll have to keep them between cars, but it's usually not a problem). It's a bit weird: last year people in protest made some kind of bike bag out of thin plastic sheet to put the (fully built) bike: bike with plastic sheet = luggage = free, bike alone = big hassle. Go figure.
> 
> I think the same is true for city buses (and tram in Zurich).
> 
> ...


In Graubunden (Grissons) all the post busses (except the very small ones) have bike racks for 5 or 6 bikes. (depends on the bus) If you get a friendly bus driver they will often let you put a bike or two in the luggage compartments under the bus too, but this is completely at their discretion.

Be aware of the sign posted routes in the resorts, they tend to be the "safe" routes and quite often pass right by some superb single track.


----------



## reff (Sep 2, 2011)

nice places and photos!


----------

